# Soon--first time liquid soap



## Feather (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi, I promised myself I would not pick up a new hobby, but I'm here anyways. Since this is my first post, I'll also introduce myself.

I've read about 6 pages of threads here, maybe 300 threads in this liquid soap group. I've read 2 pages of essential oil threads, maybe 20 threads.

My supplies are ordered and I expect to see them in a week or two. I don't buy books, I'm trying to downsize.

1. I've read the water method and the glycerin method. I'm going to try the glycerin method. There was a video of it somewhere in here if I can find it again?
2. I get the impression that after you neutralize the liquid you can add the essential oil, or you should add it to the finished paste?
3. I also get the impression that peppermint essential oil is very strong and should not be added in a full 2 or 3%/weight of paste but less. I was wondering, how much less?
4. There were some discussions on the threads that borax does not contain boric acid--and that is was used to neutralize the soap solution, while others said it thickened it, so I'm confused now. I won't need to neutralize  my soap because I'm using the glycerin method but I still want to understand this.

Any free advice for me?

Here's my introduction. I'm living in the upper midwest with a husband and grown son in a house on an acre. 
Things I do:
Grow garlic, usually over 1000 bulbs so per year, and sell it.
Make soap for over 10 years, I haven't bought soap in that long, I've swirled it, colored it, embedded one type in another type, fragranced it, molded it, cut it and my husband makes soap molds, we sell those too.
I use laundry soap gel made of borax, washing soda and shredded plain soap. I wash my whites separately with bleach and detergent.
Garden, can, cook, bake, sew, quilt....more.
I've taken 2 years in organic chemistry but I majored in computer science and minored in math.

And my single greatest accomplishment today, was to use a salt solution to turn a clear green watery dish soap (generic fake Dawn sink dishwashing lotion-soap-surficant-detergent?) from clear green to an opaque light green thickened dishwashing lotion. I couldn't be more proud! 

Thank you for all your helpful advice! ~Feather


----------



## WithLovefromNature (Nov 29, 2013)

I have no experience what so ever in liquid soap making but plan to do so within the next few months. I just wanted to say hello and tell you that I enjoyed reading your first post. I will continue coming back from time to time to see if anyone has given some advice I could also use. Can't wait to hear how yours turns out. Until then, Take care!


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 29, 2013)

I've only made liquid soap once and it turned out pretty good. I followed the instructions on this video [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VUGV_H7bZU[/ame] I didn't have to neutralize or thicken my finished soap.
I did add my EO after the paste was dissolved, not sure if thats when its normally added but it worked for me.


----------



## Feather (Nov 30, 2013)

WithLoveFromNature--thank you for the encouragement! Amazon has a pomace olive oil, for less than $27/gallon right now. Just put in pomace in the search and you'll see it--if you are collecting supplies.

Obsidian--that is the video, thank you! That is the method I'm going to use. I appreciate the help!


----------



## Feather (Dec 6, 2013)

I found an answer today.
Q: 3. I also get the impression that peppermint essential oil is very  strong and should not be added in a full 2 or 3%/weight of paste but  less. I was wondering, how much less?

On the soapsheet.xlt Version 3 found and downloaded here: http://www.soulgazersundries.com/soapsheet.html

The usage would be 0.3 oz EO/lb of soap paste compared to most EO's at 0.5 oz EO/lb of soap paste (for liquid soaps).



> Usage rate for EOs, it's usually 0.5 oz/lb   for EOs like lavender,
> geranium, tea tree, or other medium-strong ones.
> (Best recommendation is for 2% of total   weight of recipe)





> 0.3   oz/lb for cinnamon leaf, clove, peppermint, spices,
> or possible irritants,   and up to 0.7 oz/lb for citrus.


----------

